# Root Beer Fish



## TheNoodleIncident (Nov 14, 2009)

so i want to make root beer glazed fish tonight...its flounder, which may not be the best choice for this recipe, but its what i have

just looking for suggestions for other flavors to add, or a how to make it come out best....ive seen this done with chicken and pork, but never fish...

i was prob going to season, place in baking dish, pour over root beer, then bake till done


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 14, 2009)

Never heard of combining root beer with any kind of fish.


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2009)

I've never heard of this either, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll add my, "Do What?" to the list. When used with ham it's used to baste the ham and as it cooks it reduces and becomes thicker like a glaze. It would work the same way for a chicken, although I can't recall having ever seen that done. Fish, however is a much different matter - it is too delicate to take the long cooking required for the root beer to reduce into a glaze.

It sounds "interesting" ... please do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah, i realize its a bit of a wacky idea...wanted to try something different...but Michael brought up a good point - that the root beer wont have time to reduce to a glaze

i still like this idea, and will work on it again, but its been a long day so i think im going to do something a little more traditional with my fish tonight


----------

